# so proud of my boy today



## cleohorse (Jun 10, 2014)

So proud of Mr Patch today he was great we went on a nice quiet hack. We started walking down the drive and the farmer was moving his two big breeding rams. As we went to go past the two rams got out of the field as the farm dog did not mange to stop them. The rams came out and threatened to charge the dog the ram then turned and stood still watching us then threatened to charge at us luckily he did not but then went behind Patches back legs. Mr Patch was so good and did not spook and just stood there and did not reacted to the ram he was so good a lot of horses would of spooked. Then as we went down the road we met a walker with a scary walking stick and a bike he did not look at them. Then we came across a dog walker Patch is scared of dogs and with a bit of encouragement he walked past but he did have a tiny spook when the dog moved but he was good. Then as we went into the village which is down the road we saw lots of silly scarecrows in front of people houses as it was the scare crow festival he did not look at the scare crows at all. Then coming home we had a car behind and the driver decided to rev their engine at us he ignored this and then further up the road we had a massive truck pass us which was so close I could of touched it. He was so good on the whole hack and he has only just turned 6 I am so proud to own such a wonderful horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sounds as if he dealt with everything really well.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

